# Super Moon, Maui Style



## debbie in seattle (Nov 22, 2016)

We were in Maui during the Super Moon, beautiful


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry folks, trying to delete this, but can't.    Will post a pic later.


----------



## Carla (Nov 22, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Sorry folks, trying to delete this, but can't.    Will post a pic later.



Love to see it Debbie, we were clouded out here so I didn't see any of it.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 22, 2016)

I took pictures here on the Big Island but I can't do it justice.  Debbie - I hope yours are better than mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your photo Debbie, Maui No Ka Oi.....it's beautiful in Hawaii and on Maui, what could make it more perfect than a super moon? :love_heart:


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd love to see the photos too. I hope you're having some fun there.


----------

